#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [討論] 成為一頭狼,變化最大的是?

## 野生狼

如果今天,你變成一頭狼了,最感受的到的變化是什麼?
除了外表,嗅覺,聽覺跟視覺以外,應該還有一些生理構造會有明顯的變化
想請問各位狼友的看法 :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~野生狼

感受的變化:

身為人類太多的欲望會減少很多，過多的壓力也會減少吧XDD
可以享受野外的生活!! :wuffer_howl:

----------

